# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  Fear of grocery shopping

## lily96

I have this fear of going to the grocery store. I dont know what id buy and if i buy it will i eat it? When i go i come out with a bag of goldfish. Anyone else not know what to do or get at a store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> I have this fear of going to the grocery store. I dont know what id buy and if i buy it will i eat it? When i go i come out with a bag of goldfish. Anyone else not know what to do or get at a store?



I can't make up my mind in store too, so I create a mental list of things I want to buy beforehand, knowing what exactly I want to get when I walk into the store helps a lot.

Btw, welcome aboard!  :Celebrate:   :Hug:

----------


## Ironman

> I have this fear of going to the grocery store. I dont know what id buy and if i buy it will i eat it? When i go i come out with a bag of goldfish. Anyone else not know what to do or get at a store?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







> I can't make up my mind in store too, so I create a mental list of things I want to buy beforehand, knowing what exactly I want to get when I walk into the store helps a lot.
> 
> Btw, welcome aboard!



You should create a list  ::): .  If you know where things are, you can form the list to conform to your shopping path.  

Forming a relationship with people at the store helps.  I go to mine all the time and people know me (one lady refers to me as that guy who smiles all the time :lol).  The poor lady was in an accident in a previous job and lost part of three fingers!  She is a sweet lady.  That makes me a lot less anxious.

...then there is the one I would talk about home repairs with, who I would swear was trying to get me to ask her out.  She was working there as a second job, though.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I make a list on my phone.  I try to plan out what I will eat for the next week or so.  Only problem I have is that my favorite supermarkets are not near my house.  The crappy little supermarket close to (7 minute walk) my house is overpriced on most things.  I still go there when I'm too lazy to go to the ones farther away and often to buy soy milk or fruit juice.  Liquids are heavy.

My 2 favorite supermarkets are a 20-25 minute walk from my house.  They are much larger than the one near my house and cheaper.  The produce is not that cheap at any of these places.  I used to go to this Korean fruit and veggie stand that was near my work.  Less fresh produce but often half the price of regular American supermarkets and has a larger variety of fruit and vegetables.   Still go once every 6 weeks or so.  I always debate whether it is worth the train fare or not.

I get soooo irritated when the 2 far away stores are all out of what I need.  Trader Joe's is really bad if you go late at night.  They are always running out of stuff.  Cause of the distance I rotate between the 2 and only hit each supermarket once every 2 weeks.

----------


## imnormal

i mostly live on peanut butter and apples, canned sardines and hot sauce, and brussel sprouts and butter, and coffee, so my shopping when i do it is usually pretty limited. i know for sure a couple things that im getting and im not looking around or getting lost in the supermarket aisel. 

something that bothers me is when ppl fill up their carts with random boxes of stuff. or when my mom comes home with a plastic bag of random items to try something new. i mostly know the stuff i like and unless its a new type of hot sauce  im not really gonna want to try it. what especially bothers me is stuff that has no calories but tons of fluff in it and its expensive. healthy snack foods and pre-packaged salads are my enemies.

----------


## Otherside

Self-service checkout has become my best friend. My plan for shopping generally is as follows: 

- Make list on phone 
- Go in. Have headphones with something playing. Loud. It's usually pretty quiet when I go to Tesco (UK's version of Walmart) at about 8ish/9ish anyway. 
- Grab what is needed as quickly as possible. Ignore everything else in the store. 
- Go to self service. 
- Scan items. Hope it doesn't throw a hissy fit and demand that an actual person sorts your groceries out for you or something. 
- Scan card. 
- Put food away in bag. This is where I actually get anxious, especially if theres a queue. You get tutted at for doing this. But, since bags now cost money, they are pretty much goldust, and I generally end up shoving everything into my own bags. And nope, the machine doesn't want you to do that for some reason until you have paid.
- RUN.

----------

